# Einstieg ins OC



## moboKiller (3. April 2013)

Hallo,

Ich will mit dem OC anfangen aber meinen PC erstmal vor Unwissenheit schonen. Also ein OC-System, WinXP hab ich hier noch rumfliegen. Mein Budget wäre 100€ für ein neues SYS.
Nur weiß ich nicht wirklich was ich nehmen soll dabei dürft ihr mit gern helfen^^


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2013)

Hi,

hast du schon irgendwas an Hardware oder sonstige bestehende Systeme?


----------



## moboKiller (3. April 2013)

Ja ASUS CG8250 damals hatte ich noch net die Ahnung von PCs
Und das andere ASUS F1A75-M
A6-3670K
Sapphire HD 7850 2GB
Und Kingston HyperX Genesis
Außerdem hab ich noch massig IDE-Kabel CD/DVD-Laufwerk und ne 100GB IDE-Platte


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. April 2013)

Du könntest da ja IDE Kabel und 100GB Festplatte dir ein C2D oder C2Q ( kostet hald mehr) holen , plus ein gescheides Mainboard zum OCen und mit kleineren AGP - PCIe Karten anfangen. Für den Anfang ist das gut weil wenn du dir jetzt z.B: Ein 3570K holst + MB +RAM, kostet 350+...

Greetzz


----------



## moboKiller (4. April 2013)

und was würdet ihr empfehlen P5Q-Pro und e2140 zum Anfang plus ne GF 6200 oder so


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. April 2013)

Wenn dann lieber nen Core 2 Duo  P5Q Pro hört sich gut an , bekommst du das günstig oder wie ?


----------



## moboKiller (4. April 2013)

mal sehn vlllt. sogar umsonst


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. April 2013)

Na also  Das hat ja kein AGP Slot ne ? ... Weil sonst kommen die anderen wieder in hwbot mit einem 3770K auf 6,5GhZ und ne 6200GT


----------



## Ü50 (4. April 2013)

Für AGP zu benchen, solltest du dir schon ASRock 4Core Dual-Sata2 besorgen.
Für 2D Benchs reicht ein ASUS P5Q Pro völlig aus.


----------



## moboKiller (4. April 2013)

ja ich will auch nur 2D(CPU) benchen


----------



## Moose83 (4. April 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Für AGP zu benchen, solltest du dir schon ASRock 4Core Dual-Sata2 besorgen.
> Für 2D Benchs reicht ein ASUS P5Q Pro völlig aus.


 
Nicht unbedingt Georg Es gibt auch eine ASrock AMD Variante, da kannste einen Phenom 2 draufknallen
Habs selber hier, AM2NF3-VSTA


----------



## Ü50 (4. April 2013)

@ Holger, von AMD habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung


----------



## Moose83 (4. April 2013)

Befass dich mal damit


----------

